# 2 money dilemas that are making my head hurt



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright chaps.. Ive got two money related dilemas that have both come at the same time and its turning my brain to mush.

Number 1..

Me and the Mrs bought our first house in March last year (which is an original 1970s built house, converted into two flats top and bottom, with an extension built on the back which is the one we bought) and everything was rosy for a few months until the bloke who developed the house turned out to be a .........!

We suspected this might be the case as we agreed a sale price of £150k, only for him to demand £155k two days before we exchanged contracts. We (after many tears and a cracking barny with the Mrs) agreed to pay the extra £5k as the flat we are in now is so much better/bigger than everything else we looked at in our budget, or he said he would rent the flat out. For the extra money it was agreed that the developer would finish off the cladding around the conservatory ready for us when we moved in - this never happened so I asked him politely a few times when it was going to get done... the reply was always "Don’t worry mate, I'll get it done". A few months went by and still nothing so we decided to give it up as a lost cause (He lives in one of the flats so we all have to live here after all!) 

Anyway, we've had a few more problems with the house eg. Waste pipe not reaching the trap on the shower therefor causing a nasty leak.. In general the house has been finished quickly and bodged in places. He also runs a catering business and we have a catering trailer and 2 mobile catering units parked on the drive, plus his Shogun jeep thing! So the place looks like a pikey yard from the road. He also recently has done time at her majesty’s pleasure for a petty crime, and after Googling him he’s been on tag before!

In general, the blokes a 

So all of these things have led us to put our house up for sale. We've had an initial offer of £159k which we rejected and the same chap increased his offer to £162k. Im really tempted to accept, but without having seen anywhere we want to move on to it makes the decision a hard one! Fee's including solicitor, stamp duty on the next place and estate agents fee's are likely to be approx £5k so will make around a £2k "profit" on our original purchase price of £155k. Like I said we want to accept but something is holding us back

What to do:wall:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Why are your bags not packed yet?


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Just read through my post and got that involved I forgot to post my second problem :lol:

I started my own business at 21 doing landscaping and garden maintenance... Im now 25 and still not earning decent money and a job has come up with the local council for a grounds maintenance job paying £21500 a year. 

I'd be gutted to give up 4 years of hard work starting my own business.. but im trying to be realistic.. I dont earn good money, mainly because my work drops right off over the Winter. The Summers not a problem as I am good at what I do, but theres certain aspects of my job I dont like. With going back to employment I also know what my income is going to be every month, all year round. There'd be no chasing around, no estimates, no invoices, no paper work, no paying this, no paying that etc.. 

I think i'd be stupid not to fill in the application form and see what happens from there??

Edit - Forgot to add that the main reason for dilema is because this year is the first year i've made a profit (approx 4.5k) after paying myself and my dad who is retired but works part time with me on big jobs like patios and driveways etc.. Not sure weather to give it one more year or to effectivley give it all up for £21500/year


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

If your not happy living there and can get out with a few quid then I can't see any reason to stay.What's no.2?


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

empsburna said:


> Why are your bags not packed yet?


Not sure mate..  There's something holding me back.. I think its because its our first home and its all sentimental (something like that anyway) and maybe because we've not found anywhere else to move to that feels like "home"


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

The impression you give is that you hate the place.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

No 2 is a bit more tricky.You've done well to get through the last 4 years as you started your business just before everything went pear shaped.I can't see things getting better for at least a couple of years so a full time job is not a bad thing at the moment.You might as well apply for the job and if you get it see how it goes over the winter while your business is quiet, you can always leave in the spring if you don't like it or get plenty of work for yourself.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Not many people are turning a profit on houses at the present time, If your not happy, I'd get out now. If the house is bodged you will be paying out to fix/repair forever


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

rent somewhere for 6 months if you have to sounds to me like its a place dom littlewood off cowboy builders might be intrested in, id get shut of it while you have an offer and the second my mate does same job works for council but still does his own bussiness in his own time he grafts till its dark most nights during summer then in winter he has enough work to give him something to do on the weekends he usually takes his hollidays to do his sideline work as well so he is effectivly earning double


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

empsburna said:


> The impression you give is that you hate the place.


I hate the bloke who developed the house and the fact he is our neighbour yet have to be civil to him as it wouldnt be worth the hassle to rock the boat so to speak!

In effect we are "bullied" into putting up with him as if we were to go against him I know my van or the Mrs car would be keyed or similar.

The more I type on here this evening the more the the answer seems obvious?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like it's happy new house.
£21500 a year in ground maintenance???? I work in an NHS hospital and if our guys were getting that they'd be over the moon £18300 is their salary.Oh, No. forgot about their 'gold plated pension. About 50% of their salary a year. What you waiting for!!!!
Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

1st one - if you are not happy with the flat and your pikey next door, get out ASAP.

2nd one - only you can decide if you want to be your own boss or not, you said the company made a profit... that is a good thing these days, plus you also state that you took a wage, again another good thing...

:thumb:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

1: accept the offer, agree to exchange and delay completion. Gives you time to look for somewhere else. 

2: take the full time job, if your profit margin was good and you were able to pay two salaries keep it that way. Get your dad to manage and hire a young lad (apprentice) kind of thing. You get the yearly profit, and the benefit of a regular salary.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd move out in a shot mate. I'd go back a week later and **** in his letterbox mind you.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> I'd move out in a shot mate. I'd go back a week later and **** in his letterbox mind you.


That thought has crossed my mind

Thanks alot guys for all your help and advice and taking the time to respond:thumb:

This morning we have accepted an offer of £162,500 for the flat  A huge weight off our shoulders - lets just hope the sale goes through ok.

We are going to look at 3 houses tonight, I am hoping one of them give us "that feeling"

Now to fill in the job application form....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Firstly see what happens mortgage wise if you get this new job. you might beable to get more money for a new house or something.

Secondly if your not happy in the flat move, making any profit on a property at the moment is a bonus id be happy breaking even.

Finally go for the council job but why not keep your business running for evenings and more so weekends. You can cut your charges down with another income and just keep the business ticking over and make a decision in 12 months.

No one outside of you and your GF can make these choices as there not exactly bad things your just at a cross road in life.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd move and rent somewhere til you find a nicer place and hope the 'bodge jobs' don't show up in the buyer's survey or their offer could go down.


----------



## Ashtonbuoy (Feb 23, 2011)

Wish you well mate - hope your potential buyer doesn't read DW!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i'd run and hope the house/flat collapses on him, things will never change for the better by the sounds of things and it sounds like you know this but need extra pushes to do it?

second take them job if you can keep the clients (some) as a part time until you get a decent client base including council work customers perhaps

either way wish ya the best


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Accept offer with quick completion, move into rented accommodation giving you time to search for the right property.

2. Very difficult decision, how does the salary from the business + profit fit with the 21.5k? What are prospects like for the business? could you move into other areas over winter time? Only you can make that decision.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Find out if the deeds allow him to part that on the drive as on our estate you are not ment to have any other vehicles even caravans


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

+1 for accepting and renting. Property isn't going to do much for a while IMHO and to make a possible 2K in a relatively short period of time on property is good.

Regards the job why not take/apply for the job (Security/Pension/regular salary etc) and do some private/evening/weekend jobs especially in the summer to keep your business and interests going?


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Also to add it must be horrible to have nuisance neighbours.... Luckily we have good neighbours but I feel for people when I read about the trouble some have with people nearby


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Well thanks alot guys for all your help and advice. Ive been away and thought about everything properly rather than making knee jerk reactions. 

We have accepted an offer on our place and are going to go through with the sale and I sent the job application off and if get an interview and then offered the job I will accept it and still do my own bits and bobs in the evenings.

Once again, thanks alot chaps :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

62mph said:


> Well thanks alot guys for all your help and advice. Ive been away and thought about everything properly rather than making knee jerk reactions.
> 
> We have accepted an offer on our place and are going to go through with the sale and I sent the job application off and if get an interview and then offered the job I will accept it and still do my own bits and bobs in the evenings.
> 
> Once again, thanks alot chaps :thumb:


Sounds like the best plan mate good luck...

...my cousin is in a simular situation with work but he took a job working for the RHS so he gets year round work but he still does Private jobs to boost his income.
You will probally find overall you are better off


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Get out even if you need to rent... but get out sharpish.

Other is down to you but everything is getting hard, having confirmed income can help with mortgage greatly.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

As a groundsman for the council what will be your role in the winter months?
ours get laid off and others get roped in for duties that need urgent attention.
Questions to ask in an interview.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

I would get out now and be glad you did. Learn from it and insist any work is done before you move in the future and get that in writing. Not easy but in 6 months you will look back and be glad you moved.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> As a groundsman for the council what will be your role in the winter months?
> ours get laid off and others get roped in for duties that need urgent attention.
> Questions to ask in an interview.


I will ask should I get an interview but one of my friends dads does the same job and they work 7.30am-5pm in the Summer and then shorter hours in the Winter months as they do anualised hours


----------

